# thearpy sucks



## dougcyrus (Dec 29, 2009)

so i have been seeing this lady for 6 mos now and so far no help. well she tells me she thinks it is helping but it isnt really. and now i am loseing my health insurance and wont beable to get any treatmwnt at all. and it took me over 1 year to go into this place and say what the problam was and the only person i ever told alll my messed up stuff to was her and now all she says when i last saw her is oh well ok i guess this will be our last session good bye and good luck i mean come on how could she say that i still really need help and nothing but a see ya well not. i give up really i do but hey at least some of you may understand me. :afr:mum


----------



## albert3366 (Mar 22, 2010)

your probably doing CBT, your probably doing something wrong with your CBT, you have to face your fears while you do CBT, i dunno if this was any help but your clearly doing something wrong with your CBT


----------



## dougcyrus (Dec 29, 2009)

ok ya it is my fault i know that but i dont know dont blame me for not knoing what to do i mean i can barely leave my house and i stutter when i talk so dont tell me it was my fault the cbt didnt work whatever:afr


----------



## rachelynn (Sep 12, 2008)

I hate it when therapists tell you that you are improving when you really aren't. They may feel like they are helping, but then don't really listen to what you say or feel. I've seen 5 people already since 2007 and haven't really gained anything good from it besides being able to go somewhere and try to talk to someone. It doesn't go very well, I guess I can't talk about anything good enough and when I try to bring things up that are serious to me, there's no point in doing so because they don't have much to say about it. Anyways...sorry to hear what has been going on. I just started seeing another therapist and Im hoping this time this one will be more helpful. Sometimes it takes a few tries to find the right one for you. Maybe try to find a free support group in your area or find therapists with sliding scales?


----------



## dougcyrus (Dec 29, 2009)

ya i will but so far there are no support groups in my area for social anxiety wich i can see why if they are like me than they dont wnat to tell anybody they have those fears or thoughts but i will see thanks:afr


----------



## lde22 (Oct 19, 2009)

You probably just got a sh**y therapist. Does she do CBT? It doesn't sound like it. You should try a different therapist. I just tried therapy for the first time. After my second session with my therapist I decided he wasn't for me and now I going to look for a different one.


----------



## foodie (Apr 27, 2010)

honestly regular therapy doesnt help that much it does but the problem with it is the ****ing therapist don't know how to ****ing deal with social anxiety seriosuly im done with therapist it helps to let things out...but damn im over it though...imma try to find another outlet...im tryning to find someone that can help me with SA someone who is ****ing trained in this not just a general therapist....


----------



## Intelligent Design (May 5, 2010)

dougcyrus said:


> ya i will but so far there are no support groups in my area for social anxiety wich i can see why if they are like me than they dont wnat to tell anybody they have those fears or thoughts but i will see thanks:afr


It doesn't sound as if you are seeing a CBT trained therapist. If you were you would be working to a brief. You would have been given tasks and homework assignmnents. With CBT therapy much of the therapy takes place not inside the therapy room.

If you can't change your therapist or find a local SA self help group then maybe you should try a few self help books. They may not be the answer but they may help you to understand your condition a little better and then allow you to tailor a style of therapy that would best help you.


----------



## jlotz123 (Dec 11, 2009)

Want to know the worst thing about therapists? 

They're being paid, it's not like a family member or friend, just some person who asks questions that brings out your issues into voices instead of bundling them up.


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

Sounds like she wasn't a very good therapist. If she was, then she would have realized it wasn't helping and tried something different. I'm sorry that you are losing your insurance and won't be able to see anyone anymore. 

I have been to two therapists at my two different colleges, each for a few months. (They were basically interns, they had graduated yet or gotten licensees, so the lack of experience probably explains why they didn't help much). The first one did systematic desensitization which didn't help at all. The second one took a more "humanistic" approach which basically meant all we did was talk about my childhood and my relationship with my dad. Neither of which is really that bad and neither has much to do with my SA. Besides, I didn't really care that much to find the exact cause I just wanted to find a solution, which we never did. Then she gave me a personality test and told me that she thought I didn't have SA at all that I just had a very reserved personality. I don't agree at all.


----------



## movingforward80 (May 6, 2010)

I actually have a wonderful therapist that is probably in her late 50's or early 60's. She is warm, understanding, supportive and compassionate. I'm female and 29 so it's easier for me to talk to her. She seems more like a mother-figure to me. I think same sex therapists that are usually older than you can work unless you have some romantic feelings for your therapist. I think it's hard to find a good therapist that you click with or can understand you because you will be revealing your intimate details of your life to her or him. However, there are good therapists around and you need to shop around sort of speak.


----------



## Bullet Soul (May 7, 2010)

I've tried therapy in the past, and I've never really liked it. My psychiatrist wants me to be involved in therapy, and I think that it was a bit beneficial in the past. I think that therapy is one of those things that is definitely what you make of it. It can be a good experience, or a bad experience. It really depends on if you open yourself up enough, and if you talk about the things that are truly having an impact on your life. If you feel like you really want to make therapy work for you, then I think you should keep on trying. You might want to switch therapists, so if maybe this just isn't the right match for you. Or, you could consider a different type of therapy, like maybe group therapy. You might find that you like that a bit more. :] Experiment a little, try and make it work for you. Some people just aren't meant for therapy, but it's always worth the try.


----------



## sergioivan87 (May 12, 2010)

Well, that depends on the therapist, therapist can give you, some worthy advices of how to cope with your situation, that most of them you already know, and most of the times they are not interested in your problems, as somebody above wrote, they are being paid, but put yourself in their place for a moment, they don't know you, they don't have to really care about your problems, they are just another human being like you that have his, hers own problems, so bear that in mind when you go with a therapist.
And I am not a therapist.


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

Ive done well with my 2 therapies i had at the Hallowell center in Manhattan. the one therapy was for Dore program , with take home exercises and the 2nd is what im doing now low energy Neurofeedback used with Electrodes. working out well and doing better somewhat.
Steve


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

Was this woman an actual CBT therapist? Or was she a counsellor? Of course, I can only speak from my own personal experience - and it was just one experience. But the one time I tried counselling help for my anxiety problems I found it absolutely no good at all. The woman I saw encouraged me to talk about my problems and admittedly listened to what I had to say - but didn't appear to be interested in doing much more than that. Which wasn't any good for me, as I wanted actual advice on practical ways I could tackle my anxiety problems - not just being told I could talk as much as I wanted. Given what the woman was like, I'm actually inclined to think the problem was down to her lack of experience/people skills, as well as the type of therapy service she was providing. But even so, after ending my sessions with her and being referred to an actual CBT therapist I found this much better in comparison - as the therapy was more structured and I was given clear ideas on ways to tackle my specific problems.

Good luck with everything. Hope you can soon find another mental health professional who is able to help you better!


----------

